# НУЖЕН ТОЛКОВЫЙ МАНУАЛИСТ



## emelia7777 (22 Мар 2009)

ПРОТРУЗИЯ 3 И 4 ПОЗВОНКОВ БОЛИ НАЧАЛИСЬ ПОЧТИ ВОСЕМЬ ЛЕТ НАЗАД ПОСЛЕ АПИДУРАЛЬНОЙ АНАСТЕЗИИ ВО ВРЕМЯ РОДОВ.БОЛИТ РЕЗКИЕ ПРИ ПОВОРОТЕ ГОЛОВЫ И ПРИ ПОДНЯТИЕ НОСКОВ НА СЕБЯ.ПРОХОДИЛА ДВА РАЗА КУРСЫ МАНУАЛЬНОГО МАССАЖА У ДОКТОРА БОЕВА В АЛМААТЕ.В НАСТОЯЩЕЕ ВРЕМЯ ЖИВУ В САНКТ ПИТЕРБУРГЕ.МЕСЯЦ НАЗАД ПРОХОДИЛА ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ КУРС ИЗ ДВЕНАДЦАТИ МАССАЖЕЙ НО РЕЗУЛЬТАТ ОКАЗАЛСЯ СОВСЕМ КРАТКОСРОЧНЫМ.ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ХОРОШЕГО ВРАЧА МАНУАЛИСТА С ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫМИ ОТЗЫВАМИ:blush200:


----------



## Ell (23 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  НУЖЕН ТОЛКОВЫЙ МАНУАЛИСТ*

Врача _мануалиста_ не существует. Так же, как и города _Санкт_ _Питербурга_.


----------



## emelia7777 (27 Мар 2009)

*Помогите найти остеопата в Спб*

Посоветуйте пожалуйста врача остеопата в Санкт-Питербурге.Мне 33Постоянные боли в поясничном отделе-мануальная терапия помогает на очень короткий срок-поставлен диагноз протрузия межпозвонковыхС4 С3.Часто колю диклофенат-что бы как то двигаться.Посоветовали заняться йогой и пилатесом.nono но не могу из за страха резкой боли.


----------



## Victoria81 (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Помогите найти остеопата в Спб*

Мне тоже советовал заняться пилатесом года 3 назад один врач. Стало только хуже. Не спешите бежать на йогу и пилатес (некоторые упражнения и позы могут только навредить при проблемах со спиной), дождитесь ответа врачей с форума. Они отвечают быстро.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Помогите найти остеопата в Спб*



emelia7777 написал(а):


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста врача остеопата в Санкт-Питербурге.Мне 33Постоянные боли в поясничном отделе-...


Причиной боли в поясничном отделе позвононика могут быть проблемы в области гинекологии, урологии и т.д. Вы уверены, что Вам не нужно посоветовать гинеколога, уролога и т.д?. А если причина боли действительно в позвоночнике, Вы уверены, что Вам нужно было лечиться мануальной терапией и нужно будет лечиться остепатией? Вы знаете разницу и общее между этими направлениями? Вы уверены, что Вам не нужен нейрохирург?


----------

